# Validator und Co.



## Npp (18. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal ein Frage, gibt es hier irgendjemanden der ein Webseite hat bei dem der Validator nichts zu meckern hat?

Irgendwie habe ich ja so geshen kein richtigen nach meinen HTML Kentnnisen verständlichen erlernten und rechtzufrieden ausreichenden Wissen ja kein richtigen Fehler in meinem HTML Quellcode, aber der Validator hat trotzdem immer etwas zu meckern. :suspekt: 

Ist das eingentlich wirklich schlimm, wen der Validator test nicht perfekt abgeschnitten hat, ich habezumindest mal viele verschiedene Seiten getestet, aber keine war perfekt, fast keine.

Bitte erzähl mir doch mal einer schnell was es mit diesem Validator so auf sich hat.

Npp


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. November 2004)

Hi,

 meine, sofern kein Flash darin enthalten ist. Der Validator benennt die Fehler glücklicherweise recht ausführlich, und wenn Du von Anfang an darauf achtest, gültige Elemente und Attribute zu verwenden, geht es eigentlich...

Wenn Du mit Deiner Seite Probleme hast, könntest Du den Quellcode einmal posten (bzw. die Seite verlinken), damit wir uns das zu Gemüte führen können.

Übrigens: "Valide Seiten" bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass sie in allen Browsern wie gewünscht dargestellt werden (da die Hersteller auch manchmal ihre eigenen Süppchen kochen). Es ist jedenfalls ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn Du auf solche Dinge achtest, da es a) von Sorgfalt zeugt und b) Du eine Syntax verwendest, die zumindest nicht auf die Interpretations_fehler_ diverser Browser setzt. 

Gruß
.


----------



## saschaf (18. November 2004)

Der Validator zeigt dir alles an, was nicht dem HTML-Standart entspricht. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass der Validator Fehler anzeigt, aber deine Seite funktioniert trotzdem. Das ist aber wie Lotto spielen - machmal hat  man eben Glück. 
Wenn deine Seite vom Vaidator ein OK bekommt, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du keinen Murks gecoded hast. Dass viele Seiten nicht HTML-konform sind, ist traurig genug aber als Alibi sollten sie dennoch nicht dienen.

Lass einfach dein Seiten checken bis du ein OK vom Validator bekommst, denn nur dadurch gewöhnst du dir einen sauberen Stil an.


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

> Irgendwie habe ich ja so geshen kein richtigen nach meinen HTML Kentnnisen verständlichen erlernten und rechtzufrieden ausreichenden Wissen ja kein richtigen Fehler in meinem HTML Quellcode, aber der Validator hat trotzdem immer etwas zu meckern.


Was für eine Ausdrucksweise – prägnant und wohl artikuliert.


Der Validator überprüft die Korrektheit der Syntax einer Webseite. Dies ist Voraussetzung für eine Einheitliche Darstellung und Funktionalität auf allen Möglichen Plattformen. Entspricht die Syntax nicht den Vorgaben des W3C ist eine korrekte Darstellung bzw. Funktionalität auf den unterschiedlichsten Plattformen nicht gewährleistet.
Dass du nicht viele, wenn nicht sogar keine Webseite gefunden hast, die den Vorgaben des W3C entspricht ist leider trauriger Alltag. Denn viele entwickeln ihre Webseiten für den, um ehrlich zu sein, veralteten Internet Explorer oder in einem WYSIWYG-Editor.


Zu deinem Problem: Zeig uns doch bitte die entsprechende Webseite.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

Es gibt eine Reihe von Sachen, welche mit HTML-konformen Mitteln einfach nicht gehen, wenn man sie einer möglichst breiten Masse zugänglich machen will....wie z.B. das von Datic angesprochene Einbinden von Flash(und anderen Multimedia-Objekten).

Ich sehe in der Regel zu, HTML-Fehler zu vermeiden,....letztendlich muss deine Seite aber vor deinen Besuchern standhalten... du hast sie schliesslich nicht für das w3c gemacht.


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

Wer sagt denn, dass sich Multimediaobjekte nicht korrekt einfügen lassen?


----------



## Npp (18. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir das schon gedacht, die Seiten werden trotzdem überall erscheinen auch wenn ich nicht ein OK vom Validator bekomme, ich glaube um mir viel Arbeit zu sparen, werde ich einfach meine Seiten so gestalten, das Sie von allen drei zurzeit meist benutzten Browsern dargestellt werden und erst dann ändern, wenn ich mal irgendwo auf einem PC eine komische Seite bekomme.


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

Ich bin auch sehr dafür, das Websites möglichst W3C konform gecodet sein sollten.
Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt auch noch selten eine Site gefunden, bei der der Validator nichts zu meckern hatte. Selbst auf dieser Seite,wo wir gerade sind, findet er immerhin noch 4 Fehler.:
Address: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180090 
Server: 	Apache/1.3.33 (Unix) mod_gzip/1.3.26.1a
Size: 	55000
Content-Type: 	text/html
Encoding: 	iso-8859-1 	
Doctype: 	XHTML 1.0 Transitional 	
Root Namespace: 	http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml
Errors: 	4
Revalidate With Options
: 	
Show Source 	Outline
Parse Tree 	...no attributes
Validate error pages 	Verbose Output

Help on the options is available.
Note:
The Validator XML support has some limitations.
This page is not Valid XHTML 1.0 Transitional!

Below are the results of attempting to parse this document with an SGML parser.

   1.

      Line 51, column 106: character "&" is the first character of a delimiter but occurred as data

      ...7157b854e43e50223b043c2&amp;">Suchen & Finden</a> <span class="Hide">|</span>

      If you wish to include the "<" character in your output, you should escape it as "&lt;". Another possibility is that you forgot to close quotes in a previous tag.

      ?
   2.

      Line 674, column 34: non SGML character number 150

      </div>Was für eine Ausdrucksweise ? prägnant und wohl artikuliert.<br />

      ?
   3.

      Line 1093, column 191: end tag for "img" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified

      ...orials.de Newsfeed für Webmaster"></a> -

      You may have neglected to close a tag, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" a tag; that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".

      ?
   4.

      Line 1093, column 75: start tag was here

      ...240,151,152,153,110,154,155,156,157"><img src="http://tutorials.24help.info/i


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. November 2004)

> _Zitat von Gumbo_
> Wer sagt denn, dass sich Multimediaobjekte nicht korrekt einfügen lassen?


Dann versuch mal, ein Flashelement in älteren Versionen von Netscape anzuzeigen. SELFHTML sagt dazu folgendes:





> In der Praxis ist es oft besser, zusätzlich zu dem object-Element auch noch die  herkömmliche Netscape-Syntax mit anzugeben. So kommen auch ältere Netscape-Browser damit zurecht, sofern ein Flash-Plugin installiert ist. Der Nachteil dabei ist jedoch, dass Sie ein HTML-Element verwenden müssen, das nicht zum HTML-Standard gehört. Sie erzeugen damit also ungültiges HTML.


So wird zusätzlich zum Object-Tag noch das EMBED-Tag verwendet, welches der Validator natürlich nicht akzeptiert.

Gruß

.


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich kenne Seiten, die 100%ig W3C konform sind, z. B. die hier.
Ich persönlich bin übrigens auch gerade dabei meine Seite (die noch lange nicht fertig oder perfekt ist) auf XHTML 1.0 Transitional Validität umzuprogrammieren.

redlama


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich kenne Seiten, die 100%ig W3C konform sind, z. B. die hier.
> Ich persönlich bin übrigens auch gerade dabei meine Seite (die noch lange nicht fertig oder perfekt ist) auf XHTML 1.0 Transitional Validität umzuprogrammieren.
> ...


Naja ist ja auch kaum etwas drauf, auf der Seite


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

Tja, dann wird wohl ein statistischer Anteil von 0,54% der Benutzer (Netscape Version 4 und älter) auf Flash verzichten müssen.

Allgemein halte ich Flash übrigens für nicht sehr empfehlenswert, wenn es auch ohne geht.


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja ist ja auch kaum etwas drauf, auf der Seite


Ich bin mir jetzt zwar nicht so ganz sicher, welche von beiden Du meinst, aber egal.
Was hat denn bitte die Menge der angezeigten Daten mit Validität zu tun?

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

Ich meinte
http://www.dischneider.de
Wenn du auf einer Seite 1 Bild 5 links und ein bisschen Text hasst ist's ja wohl relativ einfach keine Fehler zu machen


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

Und ab wann ist es nicht mehr "relativ einfach keine Fehler zu machen"? 
Fehler kann man doch immer vermeiden, egal ob viel oder wenig auf der seite steht, oder?

redlama


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, dann wird wohl ein statistischer Anteil von 0,54% der Benutzer (Netscape Version 4 und älter) auf Flash verzichten müssen.
> 
> Allgemein halte ich Flash übrigens für nicht sehr empfehlenswert, wenn es auch ohne geht.



Das ist halt die Frage... will man User ausschliessen, um w3c-konform zu arbeiten?

Dies betrifft übrigens nicht nur Flash.... Alle Sachen, welche HTML-konform über den <object>-Tag eingebunden werden(PDF, Videos, Sounds, weissdergeier...) sind davon betroffen, da sie für Netscape4 und eine Reihe anderer Browser über den <embed>-Tag eingebunden werden müssen...und dieser ist kein HTML-Bestandteil.

Es gibt aber noch weitere Sachen... das target-Attribut ist je nach DOCTYPE in Links nicht erlaubt....
und welcher Frame-Virtuose möchte schon seinem IE-User die hässlichen Rahmen zumuten... HTML-konform bekommt man die nicht weg.


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

fatalus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]das target-Attribut ist je nach DOCTYPE in Links nicht erlaubt...[...]


Ach so? Wo denn z. B.?

redlama


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

z.B. HTML4 strict


----------



## redlama (18. November 2004)

Ok, aber da hast Du immer noch die Möglichkeit Deine Seite HTML 4.01 Transitional zu machen, anstelle von Strict.

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

> […]und welcher Frame-Virtuose möchte schon seinem IE-User die hässlichen Rahmen zumuten... HTML-konform bekommt man die nicht weg.


Wieso nicht? In XHTML 1.0 Frameset ist das frameborder-Attribut durchaus erlaubt.

Was das target-Attribut angeht gibt es natürlich auch noch die Gruppe von Entwicklern, die den gerne die Entscheidung überlassen, ob sich Verweise in dem selben, oder einem neuen Fenster/Tab geöffnet werden.


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ab wann ist es nicht mehr "relativ einfach keine Fehler zu machen"?
> Fehler kann man doch immer vermeiden, egal ob viel oder wenig auf der seite steht, oder?
> 
> redlama


Um nicht eine sinnlose Diskusion anzufangen...
In den meissten Webagency's stehen die  Webdesigner/coder unter enem gewissen Zeitdruck. Persönlich finde ich es sinnvoller Sites auf verschieden Browsern & Systemen zu testen, als sich das o.k. vom Validator abzuholen.
Ich denke manche Notepad/Windows/IE -Webmacher würden sich wundern, wenn sie ab und zu mal ihre Sites auf einem anderen System/Browser anschauen würden !


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

> Wieso nicht? In XHTML 1.0 Frameset ist das frameborder-Attribut durchaus erlaubt.


....das ist es auch in HTML4.

Um die Rahmen im IE komplett wegzubekommen, benötigt man allerdings das Attribut "border" , und das ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

> Um die Rahmen im IE komplett wegzubekommen, benötigt man allerdings das Attribut "border"[…]


Das halte ich für einen Irrglauben. Versuch's mal mit dem CSS body { border: none; } im Quelldokument.


----------



## hpvw (18. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ab wann ist es nicht mehr "relativ einfach keine Fehler zu machen"?
> Fehler kann man doch immer vermeiden, egal ob viel oder wenig auf der seite steht, oder?
> 
> redlama


Zum Beispiel, wenn Du dynamische Inhalte hast.
Ich bin nicht bereit, jede Seite einzeln zu schreiben, wenn ich mir mit PHP das Menü und den Inhalt automatisch generieren lassen kann und nur einmal schreiben muss.
Spätestens bei Usereingaben wird es schwiereig, dass diese immer html-konform umgewandelt werden. Ich sage nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, aber manchmal macht es doch einen Haufen Arbeit, Usereingaben so umzuwandeln, dass sie immer gültiges HTML hervorbringen.

Es ist im Übrigen Utopie, dass w3c konforme Seiten mit w3c konformen CSS auf allen Browsern gleich aussehen und sich gleich verhalten. Dazu definiert das w3c zu wenig Semantic. Die Syntax ist sicherlich bis ins letzte definiert, aber wo z.B. linke, obere, untere und rechte Rahmen anfangen und aufhöhren (in den Ecken), wenn man sie unterschiedlich definiert, habe ich beim w3c noch nicht nicht gefunden. Auch über das Wie, Wann und welches value von <button></button> ein Browser abschicken soll habe ich nichts gefunden, für die <input>'s ist es definiert. Und tatsächlich verhalten sich Firefox und IE hier grundlegend anders.
Das Zusammenspiel von padding, margin und width wird auch unterschiedlich interpretiert. Da weiß ich jetzt aber nicht, ob und wenn ja was das w3c dazu sagt.

Zu den borders hat Stu Nicholls ein schönes Beispiel.

Trotzdem ist das Schreiben von konformen Seiten ein erster Schritt, um Browserunabhängig sicherzustellen, auch, wenn es bei dem ein oder anderen dann nicht hundertprozentig so aussieht, wie es im IE oder Firefox getestet wurde.
Außerdem ist es sicherlich leichter, konforme Seiten anzupassen, als nicht konforme. Mit einer neuen Browserversion sollten sich die Probleme eher beheben, als verschlimmern, so dass vermutlich weniger Anpassung notwendig ist, als bei einer nicht-konformen Seite.


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. November 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das halte ich für einen Irrglauben. Versuch's mal mit dem CSS body { border: none; } im Quelldokument.



....egal was man probiert, im IE bleibt immer etwas übrig....ohne "border" 

Naja...wer Frames nimmt, ist selber schuld


----------



## Basileus (18. November 2004)

Hmm, 

ich finde die W3C Compliance sollte die Grundlage für jeden Code darstellen - im Klartext:
Ich überprüfe während der Code Erstellung die Validität, und zum Abschluss der Arbeit, also vor der Abnahme lasse ich die Seite Spiessrutenlaufen durch meinen Browser und Systemparcours. Wenn dann trotz Validität Darsellungsinkonsistenzen auftreten, versuche ich diese valide zu umgehen, wenn das nicht klappt, dann eben anders. Das ist aber immer seltener der Fall. Validität ist also Pflicht und der eigene Stil der folgt die Kür.

Das hat auch noch andere Aspekte. Wenn man einem Kunden invaliden Code verkauft, und sagen wir einmal in 2 Jahren gibt es eine neue W3C konforme Browsergeneration die deine Seite auf einmal komplett vermurkst darstellt, dann darfst du wieder ran. Und zwar umsonst. Und du hast Glück wenn man dich nicht auf Schadenersatz verklagt. Mit validem Code sieht das anders aus. Der ist Industriestandard. Änderungen am Standard sind höhere Gewalt, und du bist nicht dafür haftbar. Es gibt also Gründe über die rein philosophischen hinaus. Ausserdem tut es der immer belächelten und oft als Ansammlung von Dilettanten verspotteten 'Webdesigner' - (was immer das sein mag) Branche gut zu echten Standards zu finden.

Ach und noch was: Wenn ich höre: 'Flash find ich nicht gut, nur wenn es anders nicht geht'. Dann krieg ich Zustände. Geh doch CSU wählen. Flash ist eine beständig wachsende Realität. Auch wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast - mit reinem html wirst du in 2 Jahren keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen, geschweige denn einen Kunden.
Setz dich besser heute damit auseinander.

Grüsse
B


----------



## Layna (18. November 2004)

Also, meine seite IST W3C konform... aber weniger weil sie es sein muss sondern weil sie nebenher als Übungsseite für mich herhalten muss... und ich will halt auch übern W3C-Konform zu sein .
Bekannter von mir hat auch 'ne Seite, da meckert die W3C auch dran rum, sind aber echt nur keinigkeiten, und für den look (leider) notwendig.
In diesem Sinne.. lasst uns auf W3C-Konforme BROWSER hoffen, ich fühle mich immer leicht ver**** wenn ich mich beim coden an die Standards haöte und der Browser mich dann angrinst und es anders macht


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

Basileus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach und noch was: Wenn ich höre: 'Flash find ich nicht gut, nur wenn es anders nicht geht'. Dann krieg ich Zustände. Geh doch CSU wählen. Flash ist eine beständig wachsende Realität. Auch wenn du keine Ahnung davon hast - mit reinem html wirst du in 2 Jahren keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen, geschweige denn einen Kunden.
> Setz dich besser heute damit auseinander.
> 
> Grüsse
> B


Im gegenzug sind Frame-Sites vollkommen out. Frames benutzt Heute kein vernünftiger Mensch mehr....


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

Moment, ich hatte folgendes geschrieben:





> Allgemein halte ich Flash übrigens für nicht sehr empfehlenswert, wenn es auch ohne geht.


Damit meinte ich, dass Flash oft an überflüssigen Stellen eingesetzt wird, wo schlichtes HTML ausreichen würde.
Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich koservativ bin. Im Gegenteil, ich bin jederzeit offen für neues. Jedoch gibt es auch Personen, die diese „neuen“ Technologien etwas zu häufig nutzen und dadurch sich selber schaden:
Best Viewed with / Optimiert für ... schlechte Webseiten
woodshed productions: Dialog zwischen Webdesigner und Suchmaschinen-Robot

Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und ich denke, dass es jemand mit 27 Jahren gelernt haben solltest, die meinung anderer zu akzeptieren und tolerieren.


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. November 2004)

Gumbo, tausend Dank für die geile Story! Hab mich köstlich amüsiert. Ist ja leider trauriger Web-Alltag. Deshalb bin ich auch besonders stolz auf Tutorials.de, dass hier alles XHTML-konform ist (oder zumindest sein sollte).


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

Das sind aber nicht die wirklichen Intensionen der beiden Webseiten.

Vielmehr möchten die Autoren der beiden Webseiten aussagen, dass JavaScript, frameset-Elemente und Flash die Suchmaschinen und manche Benutzer ausschließen.


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

Immerhin hat Flash den Vorteil, das ein Flashfilm auf allen Systemen und Browsern gleich aussieht/funktioniert. Es sei denn man hat nicht den Plug-in oder eine zu alte Version.
Aber jeder hat die möglichkeit sich den PI zu installieren.
Persönlich nervt mich nichts mehr eine Site die halb funktioniert.


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

Genauso gut könnte man sagen, dass Quicktime, RealPlayer oder der Windows Media Player den Vorteil haben, dass Quicktime-, RealPlayer oder Windows Media Player-Filme…


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genauso gut könnte man sagen, dass Quicktime, RealPlayer oder der Windows Media Player den Vorteil haben, dass Quicktime-, RealPlayer oder Windows Media Player-Filme…


Dann versuche mal ne ganze Site in WMP oder ... zu machen...und das interaktiv


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2004)

Erstens wird das nicht möglich sein, und zweitens stand das garnicht zur Debatte.


Ich sehe es schon ein, dass Flash gegenüber schlichtem HTML gewisse Vorteile hat, man bedenke allein die vielen Spiele… Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man die Verwendung von Flash auch übertreiben kann, wenn z.B. eine gesamte Seite mit Flash konstruiert wurde. Dem einen oder anderen wird so eine Webseite sicherlich gefallen, jedoch gibt es bei Flash eben die oben erwähnten Probleme, die eine Verwendung meinerseits vorerst ausschließen.


----------



## kurtparis (18. November 2004)

Die Site von Club Med U.S. ist z.B. 100% Flash, und das nicht unbedingt um hübsche effekte einzubauen sondern, laut der Webagency (Nurun) weil die angaben auf der Site Rechtsverbindlich sind und desshalb auf allen Browsern/Systemen gleich erscheinen müssen.. oder eben zur Not garnicht.


----------



## Basileus (18. November 2004)

Also , 

erstmal akzeptiere ich Meinungen die von der meinen abweichen.
Ich kann aber auch polemisieren und polarisieren - und schlicht falsche Aussagen reizen mich einmal mehr das zu tun.
Der erste Link zB den du gepostet hast reiht Flash ein in eine Phalanx von mehr oder minder abzulehnenden und überholten Webtechniken. Wenn man sagen würde : Flash ist nix für mich, ich habe eine andere Philosophie, fein, dagegen kann ich nichts sagen, ausser: der Markt wird dich bestrafen. Wenn da aber allesamt widerlegbare Aussagen stehen, um diese blossse Meinung 'wissenschaftlich' zu machen , dann hört bei mir die Nachsicht auf:



> Der Besucher benötigt spezielle Zusatzsoftware (sog. Plugins) um die Datei überhaupt betrachten zu können.


Das braucht man für html auch, es nennt sich Browser und ist meisst ein schlecht geschriebenes, ignorantes Stück Software.


> Das Laden und Starten des Plugins bedingt eine zusätzliche Wartezeit für den Besucher.  Durch die zusätzlichen Inhalte (Filme, Bilder, Musik, ...) sind Flash-Dateien meist viel größer als HTML-Dateien und brauchen daher entsprechend mehr Ladezeit.


Das ist eine redundant intelligente Aussage - wenn ich diese 'zusätzlichen' Inhalte in html verpacke (GIF, JPG, AVI, MP3) ist die Ladezeit genauso lang, nur das ich nicht mal einen Preloader realisieren kann. Wenn ich dieselbe Seite einmal in Flash und einmal in HTML baue gibt es eigentlich gar keine Unterschiede, die kleinste Voll Flash Seite die ich jemals publiziert habe hatte 3,24 kb.Das Flah negativ ist stimmt also nur so, wenn du sagst: Videos Töne und Animationen haben im Netz nichts zu suchen.


> Der Besucher kann die Schriftgröße und -farbe nicht verstellen.


Abgesehen davon, das das nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein muss hat Flash seit 2 Jahren grosses Augenmerk auf die Bereitstellung behindertengerechter Darstellungsformen gelegt, so das alle gängigen Methoden hierzu unterstütz werden - ich kann meinen Flash Film die Inhalte auch vorlesen und die Bilder beschreiben lassen, das kannst du mit html nicht. 
Ausserdem finde ich, das Designkonsistenz über User-Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Spielerei) geht.


> Der Umbruch passt sich nicht an die Fenstergröße an.


Ein absolutes Null Argument, da die Schriftdarstellung vollkommen unabhängig vom Browserfenster stattfindet, und eben nicht mehr von der Fenstergrösse abhängig ist, so das so etwas entartetes wie ein extern erzwungener Umbruch überhaupt nötig wird.


> Die normalen Navigationselemente des Browsers funktionieren nicht mehr.


Diesem Argument gebe ich halb recht, da ein JavaScript Zusatz nötig ist, um Flash auch mit dem Vor- und Zurück Button navigieren zu können, was aber aufgrund der häufig innovativen und intuitiven Gestaltung der GUIs in Flash nicht notwendig und erstrebenswert ist.


> Es ist nicht möglich Lesezeichen oder Links auf eine Seite innerhalb eines Flash zu setzen.


Ist schlicht falsch, man nennt es PHP und Flash Player 7, und es gibt nicht das geringste Problem mit dieser Anforderung


> Durch die vielen Möglichkeiten, die Flash bietet, ist sehr viel Wissen über GUI-Design nötig, um bedienbare Applikationen zu erhalten.


Es ist sehr viel Wissen und ein guter Schreiner nötig, um einen anständigen Esstisch zu schreinern, deswegen esse ich vom Boden.


> In viele Browsern kann Flash nicht angezeigt werden.


Wieviel Prozent der Internetuser benutzen denn 'Lynx', und wieviele Browser gibt es denn noch, die Flash nicht anzeigen können? Jede vernünftige und valide Statistikauswertung zeigt das Gegenteil.


> Der Inhalt von Flash kann nicht von Suchmaschinen indiziert werden.


Wenn da stünde: swf´swerden von Bots nicht geparst, dann würde das stimmen, so ist es aber Schwachfug. Durch die Trennung von Design, GUI, und Inhalt kann ich vielmehr exakt bestimmen was in welcher Form die Maschinen zu sehen bekommen, und was und wie die Menschen die Inhalte sehen. Das ist ein grosser Vorteil, und ich muss den Menschen nicht zumuten einen Auftritt zu sehen, der zu 50% für Maschinen entwickelt wurde.
Bei der Anwendung entsprechender Techniken ist nicht mal in der Entwicklung mehr Zeitaufwand nötig. Ich habe *Vollflash Seiten* in hart umkämpften Segementen wie dem Immobilienhandel publiziert, die seit mehr als 2 Jahren die ersten Plätze unter den entsprechenden Suchbegriffen in den Maschinen halten. Soviel also auch zu dem 2ten von dir geposteten Link.

Ausserdem:
Wer ernsthafte und wertvolle Inhalte im Netz publizieren will, muss auch für den Schutz der entsprechenden Medien sorgen können, mit HTML ist das überhaupt nicht zu machen.


Mir fällt gerade auf: Ich könnte noch seitenlang weitermachen, will euch aber auch nicht zutexten......

Grüsse
B


----------



## Tobias Menzel (18. November 2004)

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund! 

Gruß
.


----------

